# Guess who's back!



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

*Guess who's back *Updated* *Photo Heavy**

That's right, this guy right here. Finally got the internet set up again, so I'll be frequenting the site more often, again. Havn't talked to a lot of you in a long time! Savannah turned 3 a few months back, starting to get a little chubby, but she is a petbull nowadays! So how have ya'll been?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Helloooooooo!! 
When should we expect to be seeing some updated pics?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi James! Welcome back man.. It's been a while, ain't it!? Glad to see ya back around and I can't wait to see updated pix of Savannah.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm off tomorrow and me and the family are heading to the river to do some fishing, so I'll probably bring her along. Snap some new pics! SO expect it tomorrow night! lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The return of Wingman!
It's good to have you back, pPOST SOME PICS BRO!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome back! Yeah yeah you don't know me...I have been lurking for several years (like a creep!) lol! Post pics!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks ya'll, sorry it took so long, ended up getting rained out with fishing, so I got some pics of just playing around in the back yard.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Such a nice looking pup! Love the action shots!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome back!! savannah is such a pretty girl


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: hey there. Good to see you guys around again


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY!! Pics of Savannah are awesome. I LOVE her eye patch.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Woohoo welcome back FINALLY  Savannah looks great glad to see some new pics of her


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys! She's still as goofy as ever, packed full energy. She has gotten a little portly though, having a 2 year old who constantly gives her table scraps doesn't help


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awe! That just means the 2 yr old loves her! Or doesn't wanna eat his veggies lol. I still think she looks great, and happy. That's all that matters. Glad to have you back!


----------

